# Chantal Sutherland - Jockey



## Rambo (May 4, 2012)

Oh My! Photo taken by Bo Derek for Vanity Fair

http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2012/06/chantal-sutherland-jockey-horse-race


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2012)

She can ride my horse lol.


----------



## snowmonster (May 7, 2012)

After mine.


----------



## Nick (May 7, 2012)

she looks miniature in that picture.


----------



## marcski (May 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> she looks miniature in that picture.



She's a jockey....a spinner no, doubt!


----------



## ctenidae (May 7, 2012)

Well, she's not ugly. I'll give her that...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 7, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Well, she's not ugly. I'll give her that...



Ill take pne for the team....


----------



## marcski (May 7, 2012)

Upon a 2nd glance this afternoon....she kind of looks like a younger, more natural Marla Maples.


----------



## snowmonster (May 7, 2012)

marcski said:


> She's a jockey....a spinner no, doubt!



She's a helicopter pilot too?


marcski said:


> Upon a 2nd glance this afternoon....she kind of looks like a younger, more natural Marla Maples.



Me like.


----------

